# How to find subcontracting jobs



## howseworks

I am a Carpenter, small one man operation (low overhead) that is tired of working by the "hour"! I would like to find local work, (home owners, contractors) jobs to bid on. 

I am new to finding work over the internet! In the past I have found work by spending large amounts of gas driving around to jobs sites! Would like to know a way to find people (contractors), or a way for them to find me? Working on a "limited budget" and i mean limited! I know my trade...... the hard part is finding the work. 

I have seen posts on here about needing to know your customers etc..... and where they are looking (surfing on the net) to find local Carpenters. If I knew that i would be there! Any help would great!


----------



## Grumpy

Be careful what you ask for.

www.thebluebook.com

First get yourself listed for free. Second start calling, faxing, emailing, and writing letters to each GC listed asking to be added to their bidders list. Good Luck!


----------



## javatom

A one man "subcontractor" is getting to be common. Your clients can be the general contractors. They will hire you as a sub if you can be a headache free solution for them. You do this by being licensed, insured and always answer your phone.


----------



## Grumpy

javatom said:


> A one man "subcontractor" is getting to be common. Your clients can be the general contractors. They will hire you as a sub if you can be a headache free solution for them. You do this by being licensed, insured and always answer your phone.


And the contractor in turn rewards you by paying 90 days after the job is done and doesn't answer the phone when you call for money.


----------



## curapa

Grumpy said:


> And the contractor in turn rewards you by paying 90 days after the job is done and doesn't answer the phone when you call for money.


 
Too true.


----------



## Chap

If contractors never pay, should he be a contractor instead of a sub? And Why have contractors always had this problem with paying their subs and doing what they say they will do?


----------



## javatom

I just turn the problem over to my in house collection agency (my wife).


----------



## plazaman

Criagslist, not a bad way to get your name out, but i'll warn you, they want a deal.


----------



## javatom

craigs list may not work well if there is not a large population to support it. There are big geographic regions covered by one craigs list area. You may end up talking to someone that is 80 miles away.


----------



## Nm6478

Try Kijjiji


----------



## MountainBob

Try the SBA, HUD Chamber of Commerce.

They all have a list of GC's and Subs

I've received a few jobs from them in the past.


----------



## dee snider

I think the blue book is a good place to start. I keep hearing about this social networking thing called face book and I wounder if and GC's are on that thing.


----------



## PPRI

Not all generals are bad. If you find a good one and give him good service you will build something great. I pay my subs within the week. I don't expect them to be bankers. That's my end of the deal. I expect great service though.


----------



## J L

One of our counties here posts the permits pulled in the previous week and the names of the contractor/homeowner pulling the permit along with their contact information online. Don't know if you have anything like that in your area. 

If you send out information - keep it concise. Explain what you can do for them and have a list of references handy. If you're licensed, list your license number.

If you call them, understand that many GCs already have preferred crews. Don't be pushy and try and put that crew down - you don't know the history there. But tell them that if anything were to ever happen to that crew and a fill in sub was needed, that you would be happy to fill the position. Or ask them if they have any projects that you can submit a bid on. If they say no, ask them if you can stop by and show them your portfolio and leave a list of references and a copy of your insurance. Try and get a face to face meeting with them. You are much more likely to land a gig from talking to someone face to face than by cold calling or faxing them your info. 

If I get cold called and am not needing that type of sub or am not getting a good vibe, I usually tell them I don't have anything for them to bid on and then I never hear from them again. Don't take no for an answer - ask for a meeting. A big part of sales is asking for the job....

Keep a spreadsheet of who you've spoken to, when, and the result of the phone conversation. Ask them if you can call back in a month or two to check in. Then do it. Persistence pays off.

Good luck to ya:thumbsup:


----------



## Seasons

A better way to get consistent work would be to join a general contracting firm and be hired out as a sub on their jobs. Good luck!

________________________________
Seasons Contracting LTD
Vancouver BC
www.seasonscontractingltd.com


----------



## NJ Contractor

Thread is 11 years old...


----------



## Tom M

Whats a general contractor firm?

I literally overhead several people at Christmas parties whom I dont know say they are thinking of getting a cheap insurance policy so they can flip properties as a GC. They think you just hire the cheapest subs and they help you feel the way through the job. 

We have cops, Dr.'s, NYC union trades, all kinds of people with safe guaranteed incomes playing contractor with huge supply of cheap labor. Its play ground for everyone but the "real contractor"

Two weeks of bad weather and outdoor work scheduled and you make nothing, special order materials come in wrong, you reschedule and make nothing, permit tied up? partime inspector doing plan review.....you make nothing until......architect makes an oversight? homeowner can make a decision or has no vision....you make nothing. Meanwhile you still have bills, loads of tools/equipment and tax burden. The lack of protection for the tradesman and the gravy train of entitlements being supplied to other professions is worse than ever. I think its finishing off the decline of the trades.

Dont get trapped into being somebodys cheap sub.


----------

